# Moen toilet



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

has anyone seen or installed these where do find parts it has a flex supply that is about 3ft long









saw it at homecheapo cost like 180


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Delta is printed inside the tank.


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

It's deltas new stool with smart fit technology only seen them at supply house that's a delta rep store


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

plumberpro said:


> has anyone seen or installed these where do find parts it has a flex supply that is about 3ft long
> 
> saw it at homecheapo cost like 180


I find parts at my local supply... The part is called : Toto drake 2 and is a whole new toilet!!!


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

amen to that! I think it is really sad that companys put out such cheap junk did you see the supply comes on the back of tank ?? what kind of design is that! and a cheapp junk fill valve with a proprietary supply . don't like it


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

How does the tank couple to the bowl? Is it a one piece? Does it use seats and springs? lol.

I saw one at HD about a month ago, but I didn't examine it.

Just what I wanted, an exclusive fill valve and flush valve. Hopefully the flapper isn't.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

it looks like it bolts to the bowl with a really thick foam type gasket and the flapper is about 4" dia hard plastic with rubber seal it sits about 3" high on bottom of tank . you can only use moen parts no way to put in a real fill valve


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Ahh, yeah, like the Kohler Dry-Lock on the Kohlers.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

plumberpro said:


> it looks like it bolts to the bowl with a really thick foam type gasket and the flapper is about 4" dia hard plastic with rubber seal it sits about 3" high on bottom of tank . you can only use moen parts no way to put in a real fill valve


So is it a Moen or Delta?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Where are you getting Moen from it says delta in the box and I have seen it at lowes it's a delta toilet. The design looks like a toilet I just took out ill try to get pic of it soon









Here's the bottom


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

I installed one two weeks ago. Owner supplied from Home Depot. Surprised all of the pieces were in the box. The supply is about 36" long and is made of a cheap plastic braid. Ties right into the fill valve so if that goes you can't even just swap out with a Fluidmaster Pro45. Good luck finding parts, haven't seen any in supply houses around here (MA).


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm glad that Delta is branching out into fixtures instead of wasting time fixing all of their diamond seal problems.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

That whole damn mess screams specialty kohler rialto parts. WTF?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've seen a Niagara toilet once. Its an odd one also. No flapper and a special fill valve. Special handle too. Sooooo yes everything in the tank. It was pretty cool still


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

dclarke said:


> I've seen a Niagara toilet once. Its an odd one also. No flapper and a special fill valve. Special handle too. Sooooo yes everything in the tank. It was pretty cool still


Those are strange toilets for sure. I live in Niagara and used to work for a hardware store that sold them.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

dclarke said:


> I've seen a Niagara toilet once. Its an odd one also. No flapper and a special fill valve. Special handle too. Sooooo yes everything in the tank. It was pretty cool still


We have put hundreds of the Niagra's in. One of the large companies we work for specs them on all their government housing rehabs.
Surprisingly they work OK, as long as you eat plenty of extra fiber:laughing:


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

mightypipe said:


> I find parts at my local supply... The part is called : Toto drake 2 and is a whole new toilet!!!


Yea u r right the toto drake is a good stool I have three American champion stools in my house after dropping a Taco Bell it flushes with no problem


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Dropping a Taco Bell.....*



Rcplumber said:


> Yea u r right the toto drake is a good stool I have three American champion stools in my house after dropping a Taco Bell it flushes with no problem


Now that was funny right there, Everybody in my house is now awake as I laughrd soo hard it brought a tear to my eye!


----------



## PCBplumber (Apr 13, 2012)

Seems like I remember during Back Flow Prevention class they mentioned something about toilet fill valves being capable of back siphoning. I wonder if this was a method of addressing that. meh.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PCBplumber said:


> Seems like I remember during Back Flow Prevention class they mentioned something about toilet fill valves being capable of back siphoning. I wonder if this was a method of addressing that. meh.


Yes its true... so why is that??


----------

